# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Soep eten! - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Soep: lekker en gezond* 

Soep is één van de weinige voedingswaren die u bijna onbeperkt kan eten. Soep op basis van verse groenten of diepvriesgroenten bevat relatief weinig vet en is energie- of caloriearm (op voorwaarde dat u niet te gul omspringt met boter, room, enz.), en het is een goede bron van vitaminen (o.m. foliumzuur, vitamine E, beta-caroteen…), mineralen en vezels. 
Onderzoek toont aan dat mensen die regelmatig soep eten minder zwaarlijvig zijn. Soep levert doorgaans weinig calorieën voor een groot volume (gemiddeld minder dan 100 kcal voor 250ml groentesoep) en zorgt voor een verzadigingsgevoel. Het is dan ook een ideaal voorgerecht. Soep met stukjes groenten geeft een groter gevoel van verzadiging dan gemixte soepen.
Dagelijks een bord soep eten is een goede manier om aan de dagelijks aanbevolen hoeveelheid groenten te komen. Soep bereid met 600 g groenten per liter water levert per portie van 250 ml ongeveer 150 g groenten, wat ongeveer de helft is van de dagelijks aanbevolen hoeveelheid groente. Eén portie soep van 250 ml levert ook één zesde van de dagelijks aanbevolen hoeveelheid vocht (1,5l).
Soep is tenslotte ook een goede manier om kinderen groenten te doen eten of te laten wennen aan de smaak van diverse groenten. 
*
Enkele tips om optimaal te profiteren van de voordelen van soep.*

- Kies bij voorkeur een ontvette bouillon als basis van de soep. Maakt u zelf de bouillon, schep dan het vet van de afgekoelde bouillon weg alvorens de andere soepingrediënten toe te voegen.

- Voeg niet te veel vet toe in de vorm van boter, room en dergelijke.

- Indien u gebruik maakt van bouillonblokjes, kies dan bij voorkeur zoutarme blokjes. Gewone bouillonblokjes zijn namelijk zeer zoutrijk. Hetzelfde geldt voor kant-en-klaarsoepen in het algemeen en oplossoepen in het bijzonder. 

- Voeg zo weinig mogelijk extra zout toe aan de soep, maar gebruik andere kruiden en groenten om ze op smaak te brengen (knoflook, nootmuskaat, paprika, peper, uien, peterselie, basilicum, bieslook, dille, dragon, kervel, lavas, marjolein, selder, tijm...).

- Voeg niet systematisch zetmeelproducten toe zoals aardappels, rijst en pasta. Als u van lichtgebonden soep, gebruik dan bijvoorbeeld pompoen of knolselder. Knolselder en pompoen binden even goed als aardappelen maar leveren 4 keer minder calorieën.

- Omdat groentesoep wordt gekookt gaan er wel bepaalde vitaminen verloren, zoals bijvoorbeeld vitamine C. Maar omgekeerd komen bij het koken ook bepaalde stoffen vrij, carotenoïden (zoals beta-caroteen in wortelen en lycopeen in tomaten). Het ene compenseert dus in zekere zin het andere. Het beetje vet dat je bij bereidingen van soep gebruikt om de groenten in het begin even aan te stoven, zorgt er bovendien voor dat de carotenoïden, nog beter worden opgenomen. Onder meer daarom is het aan te raden om bij het bereiden van soep verschillende soorten groenten te gebruiken. Laat de groenten ook niet te lang koken zodat ze nog knapperig zijn. 

- Wanneer u soep maakt voor verschillende dagen, laat ze dan zo snel mogelijk afkoelen wanneer ze klaar is. Op die manier wordt de ontwikkeling van bacteriën vermeden. Laat de soep zeker niet de hele nacht op kamertemperatuur staan. Zet ze in de koelkast of diepvriezer, bij voorkeur in kleine verpakkingen. Warm telkens maar de hoeveelheid op die u wil eten.


(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## zirus

Ben ik helemaal mee eens hoe je soep maakt. Alleen ik trek eerst bouillon van biorunderbotten, daar zit merg in en gelatine met sporen elementen en een heleboel andere stoffen die onmisbaar zijn voor een goede gezondheid. Het schijnt vooral goed te zijn voor je kraakbeen en daarmee je zenuwen. Vooral mensen met zenuwirritaties en pijnen hebben daar baat bij.
Ik heb in het boek van Nelleke Stegeman, "Voeding bij gezondheid en ziekte" (dieetboek op hogeschoolniveau, gelezen dat vetten heel gezond zijn en nodig zijn voor een goede celmetaboliek. Zonder voldoende verzadigde vetten kan geen juiste omzetting van energie plaatsvinden. Bovendien geeft het een sneller verzadigingsgevoel en duurt het langer voordat de stoffen aan de bloedbaan afgegeven worden. Daardoor heb je minder gauw weer honger. Dus heb ik meer verzadigd rundvet bio in de soep, daardoor is het lekkerder en het is nog gezond ook. En inderdaad mijn gewicht is prettig verlaagd sinds ik meer verzadigde vetten eet.

----------

